# TID 164 "All Hands On Deck" appeal.



## MuddyM (May 25, 2009)

The Friends of TID164, seek new members to help restore the Steam Tug TID164 moored at Chatham Historic Dockyard. 
The recently formed “Friends” group started restoration work earlier this year with the support of local businesses, and the Historic Dockyard, but desperately need more hands on deck!. 
Work has already started on restoring the aft cabin and all the old woodwork and bunks have been ripped out and are being replaced with new wood and insulation. 
The deck paint is being taken back to the steel and will be treated, renewed where needed and repainted.
The engine will need an overhaul, although the boiler is certified from its inspection last year.
TID164 is one of four known TID tugs surviving from the 182 built during the years 1943-1946, to still have its original fittings, and engine. 
As recently featured on the BBC South East News, the "Friends" aim is to have her fully operational for the Queens Jubilee and Olympic Celebrations next summer. 
For more information the Friends of TID164 can be contacted via the link on the Medway Maritime Trust website.
Incidently the TID tug “Brent” at Maldon in Essex, is also seeking volunteers for her restoration.


----------

